# Thoughts on 9-week old puppy?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Stacked horribly -- won't even bother critiquing.
Puppy looks nice though


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha, thanks for being honest! 

Will try to get someone to help me later and post something more useful then!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would not worry about holding the tail. Give her something with traction to stand on (maybe a damp towel). Get her head into a more natural position, not stretching up. Looks like the hieght of the camera is good but needs at a perpendicular angle to the puppy's body. If the camera has a multi/rapid shot feature, use it. It seems rapid shot is my best bet for 'catching' the stack as puppies are wiggly.

To give you an idea here is a 6.5 week old boy I photographed this weekend. We did have some with the tail out but his best suck was tail down. We took close to 300 rapid fire pictures an whittled down to 15 but, we are committed to getting a good photo for the show homes. Thank god for digital cameras!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Your pup is very cute!!! nice name  you could get a neighbour or a friend to take a decent pic (pups are SUPER wiggly at this age). The second pic is good, but the first one is like, "I'll not stack mommy, never!!" All the best with this little angel


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's Flare at 8 weeks old


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for the bad picture quality


----------

